# 1.4 tsi czt engine code



## Clv3 (Aug 16, 2013)

Does anyone know where the oil pressure switch is on a 2016 vw jetta 1.4tsi, pretty sure mine is junk but I cant find it

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Clv3 (Aug 16, 2013)

Is it this one?









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Romanov (Feb 4, 2018)

Look up on vwparts.com. It has engine diagrams and parts labeled


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## souplock (Mar 10, 2020)

following


----------

